# Alzheimer's breakthrough.



## Mindful (Apr 15, 2015)

*Scientists may have found potential cause of the disease in the behaviour of immune cells - giving new hope to millions.*

*Alzheimer s breakthrough Scientists may have found potential cause of the disease in the behaviour of immune cells - giving new hope to millions - Health News - Health Families - The Independent*


----------



## Mindful (Apr 15, 2015)

Quote:

Experts said the findings, from Duke University in North Carolina, USA, could “open new doors” in the increasingly frustrated global hunt for a dementia therapy.

Researchers at Duke announced that their studies of Alzheimer’s in mice had thrown up a new process they believe contributes to the disease’s development.

They observed that in Alzheimer’s, immune cells that normally protect the brain instead begin to consume a vital nutrient called arginine.

By blocking this process with a drug, they were able to prevent the formation of ‘plaques’ in the brain that are characteristic of Alzheimer’s disease, and also halted memory loss in the mice.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm sure most of us have a relative, or know someone affected by this tragic disease.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 15, 2015)

This is why I support investing in science.  It can do such great and wonderful things to help people.


----------



## Politico (Apr 15, 2015)

There has been no breakthrough and doctors are still as clueless as they have always been.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 15, 2015)

Crossword puzzles, Tetris, juggling, and ginkgo biloba helps stave off mental decline and symptoms of Alz as well.


----------



## |electric|foxy| (Apr 20, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Crossword puzzles, Tetris, juggling, and ginkgo biloba helps stave off mental decline and symptoms of Alz as well.


I'd recommend reading books.


----------



## sealybobo (May 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Crossword puzzles, Tetris, juggling, and ginkgo biloba helps stave off mental decline and symptoms of Alz as well.


My mom has late stages of alz symptoms. Lately she's getting really aggravated over nothing. The walk took longer than she thought, my dad takes a long time shopping and she has to go to the bathroom a million times. And she doesnt know how to wipe so shit gets everywhere if she tries to go without my dad but she gets mad or insulted if I suggest she wait for him to come home. 

Or if I have the window down she's cold she doesnt get mad if I dont close the window after she asks, she just gets really mad about it right away. I say OK OK and do whatever she asks.

One time I took her to a restaurant to pick up takeout and she got really mad because it took too long. The whole point of taking her out is to give my dad 2 hours rest.

Anyways, tomorrow I'm taking him some pot cookies. He's finally willing to try anything. I really think they are going to chill her out.


----------



## Moonglow (May 30, 2015)

The blocking is being done by MaryJane...........dig it..........far out..........keep on trucking........


----------



## sealybobo (May 30, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> The blocking is being done by MaryJane...........dig it..........far out..........keep on trucking........


Huh?


----------



## Moonglow (May 30, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The blocking is being done by MaryJane...........dig it..........far out..........keep on trucking........
> ...


What is sad is they knew this 7 years ago.....The USA holds a new patent on the extract used from marijuana for the treatment of Alheimer's,
*A Molecular Link Between the Active Component of Marijuana and Alzheimer's Disease Pathology*

A Molecular Link Between the Active Component of Marijuana and Alzheimer s Disease Pathology


----------



## Moonglow (May 30, 2015)

More, if you so desire..
10 diseases where medical marijuana could have impact - CNN.com


----------



## sealybobo (May 31, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> More, if you so desire..
> 10 diseases where medical marijuana could have impact - CNN.com


I have a strong feeling these pot cookies are going to improve her being agitated and her mood swings.


----------



## Moonglow (May 31, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > More, if you so desire..
> ...


They don't me....


----------



## strollingbones (May 31, 2015)

i would be careful with the pot brownies.....my mother has dementia but she is in assisted care.....she is in the late stages and having a lot of trouble..she just wants to go home...i dont hold out much hope for her at this stage but it would be nice to see hope for the new ones....horrible disease...


----------



## sealybobo (May 31, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> i would be careful with the pot brownies.....my mother has dementia but she is in assisted care.....she is in the late stages and having a lot of trouble..she just wants to go home...i dont hold out much hope for her at this stage but it would be nice to see hope for the new ones....horrible disease...


I'll let you know how it goes. Very small dose to start. I'm worried she might freak out.


----------



## sealybobo (May 31, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> i would be careful with the pot brownies.....my mother has dementia but she is in assisted care.....she is in the late stages and having a lot of trouble..she just wants to go home...i dont hold out much hope for her at this stage but it would be nice to see hope for the new ones....horrible disease...


From what I'm hearing and what I know about all and pot, I'd 100% want someone feeding me pot brownies. No question in my mind. Can't wait to try it. I'll try anything.  I like getting hi why wouldnt a miserable during person?


----------



## strollingbones (May 31, 2015)

cause she could end up in the hospital and you could end up explaining this.....in michigan where pot is still illegal...and then they ad elder abuse...start small...


----------



## strollingbones (May 31, 2015)

o just saw the very small doses...some people react different...and a panic attack will cause her to go to the er


----------



## Jackson (May 31, 2015)

I feel we are talking about different diseases here.  When your mother becomes irritable for the length of as wait, an Alzhiemer's patient won't do that.  They can't remember where they were going and why.  Leaving her in the car is not a good idea, btw.  An Alzhiemer's patient would get up and leave.

My mother had Alzhiemers and for a while she was combative with others but that didn't last long.  She will forget who you are and claim you are something you are not.  My mother thought I was a "train lady" trying to schmooze her husband.

The best advice I can give to a person caring for an Alzhiemer's patient is to "enter their world" and agree with what they say.  My mother went into Alzhiemer's care late in the game.  She thought she was in a Country Club and when she had a lucid moment, she wanted to leave.  We told her the cab was coming and she settled into doing something else.  Give them things to do like folding laundry.  When they are "done" take the basket in another room, mess up the towels and repeat the task.

I used to take my mother for rides and to the store.  She thought I was her mother then and wanted to bring her ceramic pekinese with us all the time  She thought it was a real dog and pet continually.  It was very soothing to her.  When we entered the store, I assume my role of mother and reminded her not to touch anything.  She held my hand and we walked.  Very slowly and talked about anything that entered her head.

My father did not fare well with my mother.  He kept telling her she was wrong about things and it agitated her more.  When she swept the carpet with a broom he became upset because she wasn't using the vacuum.  He never got it straight that if she isn't bothering anyone or doing something dangerous, let her be. Tell her she is doing a good job and thank her.  Enter her world.

The time will come when she can no longer communicate.  That is the loneliest and saddest part of the disease...for both of you.  While she is still communicative, please remind her how much you love her.  There will come a time when you no longer can and it will break your heart.


----------



## sealybobo (May 31, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> cause she could end up in the hospital and you could end up explaining this.....in michigan where pot is still illegal...and then they ad elder abuse...start small...


We have medical Mary in michigan. I think any jury would understand. PS. So far so good. She seems happier.

Anyone with that disease should be given every feel good drug they want.

She started getting ancy again so I gave her a little more. She's not asking the same questions and she's smiling.


----------



## sealybobo (May 31, 2015)

Jackson said:


> I feel we are talking about different diseases here.  When your mother becomes irritable for the length of as wait, an Alzhiemer's patient won't do that.  They can't remember where they were going and why.  Leaving her in the car is not a good idea, btw.  An Alzhiemer's patient would get up and leave.
> 
> My mother had Alzhiemers and for a while she was combative with others but that didn't last long.  She will forget who you are and claim you are something you are not.  My mother thought I was a "train lady" trying to schmooze her husband.
> 
> ...


They say show me a person with it and you've just seen one person with it. In other words no 2 are exactly the same. My mom already can't talk anymore. She started getting it in her early 60s. Not typical.

The weed seems to be working.


----------



## strollingbones (May 31, 2015)

my mom is not co operative at all....she is very mean and was mean before this just seems to bring it on more...they say the first thing they lose is empathy and that does seem to be true...she only cares about herself...i dont tell her anything that could upset her....since she bitch slapped another resident it has been touchy


----------



## sealybobo (May 31, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> my mom is not co operative at all....she is very mean and was mean before this just seems to bring it on more...they say the first thing they lose is empathy and that does seem to be true...she only cares about herself...i dont tell her anything that could upset her....since she bitch slapped another resident it has been touchy


So it seemed to be going OK for a couple hours and my dumb ass gave her more. Next thing I know she can't walk. My dumb ass went out for a half hour and I come back to her on the floor. She fell and my dad couldn't get her up. I about shit I thought oh no I killed her. So I pick her up and put her in the chair. I'm not too freaked out because I remember being new to pot and getting too stoned the first time. It wasn't fun. Then she starts throwing up. My dad looked like he wanted to kill me. So after she stopped throwing up you could tell she was stoned. Kept falling asleep and waking up looking miserable like she's sick. Finally she came down and we put her to bed.

I gave her way too much. But now my dad doesnt want to give it to her again. I told him to freeze the cookies because if she's suffering down the road pot will melow her out if we just give her a little bit. I wish I would have given her less damn it!


----------



## sealybobo (May 31, 2015)

Now I'm afraid my dad won't let me give her cookie again. I blew it. I'd love to try again but only give her a wee bit this time. I gave her way too much now that I think about it. I feel soooooo bad. I'm going to make my dad get the doctors approval to try again. Fuck!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 1, 2015)

Mindful said:


> *Scientists may have found potential cause of the disease in the behaviour of immune cells - giving new hope to millions.*
> 
> *Alzheimer s breakthrough Scientists may have found potential cause of the disease in the behaviour of immune cells - giving new hope to millions - Health News - Health Families - The Independent*



Would think there weren't a gazillion different methods of staving off mental decline already and this was the first hope ever. 

Live long enough and you'll die of something. Only thing to be done is make the years before things fall apart work well for as long as possible. But the means to live well are known and available alreayd. Isn't a magic pill waiting to be discovered that your HMO will actually pay for. It's numerous innocuous things like gingko biloboa, crossword puzzles (and Tetris,) gardening, green tea extract, grape seed extract, garlic, etc.

If you're spending your entire life abusing your body with alcohol, stress, and hate nothing'll save you at the end and your brain will have turned to poo long ago.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

These articles always say exactly the same thing:

_which it may be possible
could “open new doors”
in mice
suggests
“joins some of the dots
While no technique that is tested in an animal can be guaranteed to work the same way in humans
published in the Journal
only been carried out in mice it would be important for tests in humans to confirm the findings_

If you look, you will always find very vague phrases like these. Look for "animal tests cannot be extrapolated to humans" and "more testing needed". 

Do a little research and you'll see that this is what is called "basic model" research. "Basic" means it has been done before, sometimes dozens of times. "Model" means it was done on animals. In this case, mice - which are not small hairy humans. 

Yes, research is important but not this. The only real reason for research like this is to get published so you can get another grant for the next year and do it all over again. 

Its a racket and it depends on the desperation of people whose loved ones have been decimated by disease.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Crossword puzzles, Tetris, juggling, and ginkgo biloba helps stave off mental decline and symptoms of Alz as well.
> ...




This brought tears to my eyes. 

I am just SO sorry that si many of us have to go through this.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 1, 2015)

I was told that cooking with aluminum foil, aluminum pans, etc is what causes alzheimers  disease.  Autopsies on the elderly who were diagnosed with alzheimers have revealed the metal accumulated in the brain.  Due to the power of companies such as Reynolds Aluminum I doubt that truth will ever come out but I believe it is quite likely the culprit.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Luckily she still laughs a lot. I dont know how my dad does it every day?

I really fucked up giving her too much pot. Now my dad and brother say "see it didn't work you aren't a doctor let them give her a pill and a proper dose.

My question is, why haven't they already? They give her an alz pill but it doesnt get her high. The only thing I did was get her too high.

It is a horrible disease and no family should go through it. No death should take so long or be so cruel. I hope they let me dose her again. Maybe when things get worse and they will.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> I was told that cooking with aluminum foil, aluminum pans, etc is what causes alzheimers  disease.  Autopsies on the elderly who were diagnosed with alzheimers have revealed the metal accumulated in the brain.  Due to the power of companies such as Reynolds Aluminum I doubt that truth will ever come out but I believe it is quite likely the culprit.


Same with how they hid the negatives about lead poisoning


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Crossword puzzles, Tetris, juggling, and ginkgo biloba helps stave off mental decline and symptoms of Alz as well.
> ...



It is a real challenge to care for a family member with Alzheimers.  It sounds to me like you are a wonderful blessing to them.  You are thoughtful to take your mother out and give your father that break because he needs it.  Make sure to take time for you too so that you don't get overwhelmed.  Don't get too tired, take time to come over here or have time with a friend - don't get lonely, make sure to eat and keep your strength up, try not to let yourself get drawn into her emotions when she gets angry.  Sometimes that is easier said than done.  Take good care of yourself and you'll be more able to take good care of them.  I think you are a really special person to put your own life on hold for your parents.  You know, Sealy, so many people won't do it. They don't want to remember the sacrifices their parents made for them when they were children and they don't want to be inconvenienced in any way, shape or form.  It's selfishness at its root.  You are not a selfish person - that is clear to see.  I admire you for what you are doing.  (about the pot cookies - let's not do that!   )


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i would be careful with the pot brownies.....my mother has dementia but she is in assisted care.....she is in the late stages and having a lot of trouble..she just wants to go home...i dont hold out much hope for her at this stage but it would be nice to see hope for the new ones....horrible disease...
> ...


So am I.  I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I was told that cooking with aluminum foil, aluminum pans, etc is what causes alzheimers  disease.  Autopsies on the elderly who were diagnosed with alzheimers have revealed the metal accumulated in the brain.  Due to the power of companies such as Reynolds Aluminum I doubt that truth will ever come out but I believe it is quite likely the culprit.
> ...


It makes me angry to think about what these fat cats do just because of their love of money!   I am angry that our legal system does not hold these corporations, companies and lobbyists accountable!  They should!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 1, 2015)

I had no idea you were going through this, Sealy.  I am so sorry.  I am sorry for your suffering and for your father's suffering and your mothers suffering.  I'm going to be keeping you and your dad in my prayers for comfort and strength and for your mother - a miracle.   I wish you and your family the very best.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


She was chill in until she got blown out! Next time if there is a next time it will be a morcel not a fourth of a cookie. They are strong and she's a beginner. Today she was happy. She probably had a great night sleep I bet. But I'll wait and maybe tell the doctor and get his advise before I try again.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I had no idea you were going through this.  I feel bad.  You're a good son. Every mother hopes to have a son like you.  Your mother is blessed.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> I had no idea you were going through this, Sealy.  I am so sorry.  I am sorry for your suffering and for your father's suffering and your mothers suffering.  I'm going to be keeping you and your dad in my prayers for comfort and strength and for your mother - a miracle.   I wish you and your family the very best.


That is very nice of you. I stay strong and keep a smile on my face and I do get out on the lake and do have Friday poker and I dont live with them so dont feel sorry for me as much as my poor dad. How sad for him and all his friends are dead and my bro and his 2 kids are in Europe but coming home end of summer. That will be good for my parents.

Yea I love my parents and would do anything for them but they've hooked me up big time. Helped me even 5 years ago. Grandma died so they bought me a car.

Holy shit I just remembered 5 years ago she could talk wipe her own ass and she wasn't drooling. I can't believe how much has changed in 5 years. Right after her mom died. She got real depressed and didn't do anything for a year. Or was her depression a symptom? Hard to say what caused what. 

Thanks for your kind words. Now dont take it easy on me if were talking politics. That'd be no fun.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


A lot of people tell me that. My brothers been in Europe for 3 years so I have to. When he comes home maybe I won't go on Sundays because...you know what? That's not true because I want to see him and his kids too but it'll be better for my dad to have more than me to talk to. We get on each others nerves sometimes. 

I miss the lions on sundays. Something to watch that me and my dad both like and she can't talk much but likes hanging out and bitching about our team
 Plus the games are on at the right time. Doesnt even have to be the lions playing.

Theres only 1 show she will watch. NCIS. No other show. She loves mark Harmon.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 7, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


well I think you are causing your loved one needless suffering by not giving her a little pot everyday. okay so we all know last week went horribly wrong it was her first time and I gave her more than I should have. Today I gave her probably less than I should have. I definitely noticed an improvement in her behavior she was real ancee so I gave her just one spoonful in her yogurt and we went for a walk I stayed real close to make sure she didn't fall we watch TV for the first hour she was moving from room to room to room not liking what was on TV all of the sudden she settled in come down and she was smiling. I actually think a little more might be best but no way I will share hurting her again so we're going to start small and work our way up I gave my dad the proper amount for him to give her tomorrow because I'll be at work. but you didn't fall down today she didn't throw up and to be honest those are normal reactions almost anybody doing it for the first time. I don't know if you know it but it's a great thing my friend. I even have a medical marijuana card so its not even a legal and I doubt anybody would say anything or me giving my mother with Telus timer you suffering suffering. I'm willing to take that chance


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 7, 2015)

I have been smoking for 20 years now. it would bother me to go a whole day without being able to smoke some weed so I don't see the problem with giving my mom her daily dose of high


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Jun 11, 2015)

well shit, 
 I forgot what I was going to say


----------



## Hamlet091765 (Jun 11, 2015)

Maryland Patriot said:


> well shit,
> I forgot what I was going to say


Join the club.


----------



## Abishai100 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Senior Care: Culture Crop-Dormancy*

The fact that senior citizens acquire Alzheimer's should motivate American politicians to talk more about research and about campaign promises about social security.

Memory loss is devastating, and I can't feel good about American senior citizen tourist groups traveling to Europe in the summer on discount group rates, happily wearing sun-ray protective sunglasses while the American government is not serious about associating Alzheimer's care with social security benefits.

The mice used in this experiment exhibited behaviors that revealed memory retrieval, but were these mice controlled for stimuli sensitivity?

The American people simply should care more about Alzheimer's.  America does, after all, boast the world's best-financed retirement and senior citizen nursing care resources.




Social Security Act


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Crossword puzzles, Tetris, juggling, and ginkgo biloba helps stave off mental decline and symptoms of Alz as well.
> ...



That's sad.  How is your mom doing?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Not a good question for Alzheimer patients, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 5, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No kidding! I have a friend he always asks how my mom's doing. At first i explained its never going to get better, just worse and now I tell him oh she's actually getting better. Lol.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


After I tell my mom goodnight on the phone and hang up she looks at my dad and says, "who was that?"

She went from not being able to finish a sentence to not being able to talk. Now she can say yea or no or Hi. That's it.

I go 3-4 times a week and take her out and give my dad a break. Yesterday I had her cracking up. And in the car she loves listening to Greek music. So she's been good lately actually. I don't see her getting really irritable lately or crying. That I can't stand. Don't like seeing a loveone hurting.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





sealybobo said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, would it make you feel better if people stopped asking about her?  I mean really, people ask about her because they care or they really do want to know.  I don't see how that would be "offensive" in any way.  My mom also has a degenerative disease (MS).  Sure it isn't Alzheimers, but it is certainly progressive and will kill her one day.  It doesn't bother me in the least when people ask me how she is, so yeah, that's a little weird to me that you make a commotion about someone asking and showing that they care.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I can relate because my grandmother is suffering from senile dementia.  I was surprised when I went to visit her and she actually did seem to remember me.  She didn't speak much though, so I can't be sure.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes, it is nice that they care, but it's like bringing up the death of your child.  Sometimes just saying "I'm sorry" works best/


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Jackson said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Seriously?  Give me a break.    Be thankful that people are asking and care.  That's how I would feel.  That it was nice gesture.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Always remember the good times.
I hate to say it but when my mother could no longer talk, walk or feed herself and was essentially a vegetable, I couldn't go see her.  Whenever I tried, I lost it and am crying thinking of those times right now.  It's incredibly sad to see them that way.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


At the end, I would just assume they not ask or change the subject.  I was the medical surrogate and had to make the decision to withhold food and pull all tubes.  Just don't ask.  When it's over remind person that they crossed over and are healed.  Things will be beautiful for them  now.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Seriously.  Very seriously. Not at the end.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with asking a person how their loved one is doing.  I don't know why you would think there is.  That is ridiculous.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Perhaps you are too sensitive.  Like I told you, it doesn't bother me in the least when a person asks.  I am happy that people care enough to ask.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Maybe you weren't there at the end when they didn't know what was happening and you had to pull the plug.  What's ridiculous is that you are not listening.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



What are you talking about?  We are talking about asking a person how their loved one is doing.  There is nothing "offensive" about that.  If you are offended by someone innocently asking how your loved one is doing, then I think the problem is with you, TBH.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Have you been there when she just looks at you with fright and can only grunt?  Have you been there when they ask what her wishes were and you say starve her to death?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


So be it.  Tell me when you're "there."


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



What does that have to do with a person asking how your loved one is doing?  It is because they care and want to know how the person is doing.  If you take that as an offense, again, the problem is you, not the person asking.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Where?  You seem to be going into a melt-down mode.  Perhaps you should send out an e-mail to your friends instructing them which questions are alright and which would offend you.  Good grief.  Get a grip.  People get sick and they die.  Other people are going to ask out of curiosity or caring.  That is life.  Get used to it.  Everybody is NOT going to tip toe around you, and if you expect that, then you will make people uncomfortable to be around you and lose friends.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Can you comprehend anything? Let it go.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I've had a VERY close family member die (several actually), and people have asked me about them.  I don't take offense because I understand they are asking because they CARE.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Can you?  There is nothing wrong with asking a person how their loved one is doing.  If this makes you angry, I suggest you seek help.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I saw my father die and it does not compare to Alzheimer patients when they hare helpless and you just tell them to make her die, now. You are an ass.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Bully for you!  How many died because of you?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



What???  My God, another internet nutjob.  How sad.  I thought you were one of the "sane" people around here.  Guess I was wrong.  

Why are you trying to turn a thoughtful act into something nefarious?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I "make her die?"  How so?  Explain this unwarranted accusation that you are making against me.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



My grandmother is suffering from senile dementia (very similar to Alzheimer's - in fact, Alzheimer's is a type of dementia), and people ask me how she is doing all the time.  YOU are the one with the problem.  Seek help.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Is everyone who posts here fucking insane or what?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Would you read and comprehend? I'm not going to get in a pissing match with you.  It was about my experiences.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Is everyone who posts here fucking insane or what?


You have trouble comprehending. Nothing I can do about that.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



You aren't even making sense.  Here is what you said " . . . it does not compare to Alzheimer patients when they are helpless and you just tell them to make her die, now.  You are an ass."  

Sorry, but my grandmother is suffering from dementia, which is pretty much the same thing as Alzheimer's.  No matter how you try to twist asking about a person into something evil, it just is not.  People ask because they care and because they actually DO want to know how the person is doing.  They don't ask to be mean.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Is everyone who posts here fucking insane or what?
> ...



Well, you have to calm down and try to make some sense if you want people to be able to comprehend.  Also, nix the false accusations.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Talk to your mother and see if she is the medical surrogate.  You are very naive.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


LOL...there were no false accusations dear.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



My aunt and I are the caretakers of my grandmother.  My aunt is the POA when it comes to making medical decisions, me being second in line.  Now what?  It seems as if you are angry that other people are NOT offended when a person asks how their loved one is doing.  Well, sorry, it is that person trying to be thoughtful.  They aren't asking to "hurt" you.  You expect people to understand you, well, you also need to understand them.  Do you throw yourself to the ground when a person asks how your loved one is doing or what?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2015)

Jackson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Very much so false accusations and many assumptions.  I work in the medical field and I've experienced sick family members and the death of family members.  So don't you tell me I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------

